# Mac Pro Graphics Card Choices? (Advice Needed)



## dmetzcher (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a Mac Pro that was purchased in November of 2007 (I believe it's called the "early 2008 model", as opposed to the "first-gen Mac Pro").

I currently have the ATI Radeon X1900 card. I've been having issues (more and more over time and, according to reviews of the card, I'm not alone) and want to replace this card. I've heard some good things about the NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT, but wanted some advice.

Is this the best card on the market for my Mac Pro model right now?

While I understand that other cards may have better specs, I'd like to go with something that is both powerful and won't give me problems, so a solid card is my best option (e.g., good user reviews).

Below is a link to the card mentioned above (GeForce 8800 GT), for reference.
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT (early 2008) Graphics Upgrade Kit for Mac Pro

Thanks very much for any advice!


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 30, 2009)

Well over OWC they have the ATI 3870 and there is even a BareFeats shootout article.


----------



## fryke (Mar 30, 2009)

If it's bought in 2007, then it's *NOT* the early 2008 model. Apple doesn't do "futuremarking" as do carpeople. You won't get a 2010 model in 2009. It's just not done. The "Early 2008" model thus was _actually_ released in early 2008. You seem to have a first gen model, then.


----------



## dmetzcher (Mar 31, 2009)

fryke said:


> If it's bought in 2007, then it's *NOT* the early 2008 model. Apple doesn't do "futuremarking" as do carpeople. You won't get a 2010 model in 2009. It's just not done. The "Early 2008" model thus was _actually_ released in early 2008. You seem to have a first gen model, then.



Actually, it was purchased in November of 2007 and it's called the "Early 2008 Mac Pro". I checked with Apple about it. They looked up the serial number to get the specs. The pre-"early 2008 Mac Pro" didn't have the PCI Express 2.0 interface, while mine does. This showed up in the 2008 models, which began shipping in late 2007.

...This part was very confusing for me and caused me a little worry. I asked a few people at Apple (including someone who works in one of the stores, who confirmed with a genius there). My greatest fear was that I would buy the wrong card, since there are two copies of the GeForce card on Apple's store site...one for "early 2008" and one for "first generation". I do remember waiting to buy my Mac Pro until the second model (or at least not the first model) was released, because I didn't want to be Apple's guinea pig for testing the new Intel Macs. So I definitely do not have the first generation Mac Pro. I don't know if there was another model between the first gen and the "early 2008 model", but I avoided the first gen and waited at least until the first revision of the Mac Pro.


----------

